

Ask HN: Best site to sell a website? - jbrun

I have a small side project that is a consumer web app with an engaged mailing list. I do not have the time to build it up into a full size company and am looking to sell it.<p>What are the best online markets for selling such a web property?<p>The site in question is http://www.makeyourgirlfriendhappy.com
======
timmyd
I would recommend <http://www.flippa.com> \- many high value financial sales

------
mapster
Use Twitter - Tweet out your intention to sell it.

